# Ephraims Grave



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wanting to hear some success stories from the archery hunters.. Has anybody harvested or seen any good bulls near the Ephraims Grave- Boulder mountain area? I was up there last weekend, and there were a crap load of sheep every where. :evil: Hopefully somebody got into the elk, if so are they starting to rut yet? Just curious.. Thanks


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought Ephraim's grave was up near Logan.

wasn't Ephraim the big old bear?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I thought Ephraim's grave was up near Logan.
> 
> wasn't Ephraim the big old bear?


That is the only Ephraims Grave I am aware of. :?


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a boulder mountain up near Ephriams grave. Not to be confused with the one down south. Yes he was a bear, there is a monument near where he was killed.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I have seen pics of two bulls come out of that area that were killed at the start of the hunt - as the sheep were moving in. I also have a pic of a bull taken from Richards Hollow, and have heard of a couple others from over the top to the east in Ol' Nebeker. Are you hunting for one or just looking to see who's been successful?


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

I will be hunting, I have a Limited Entry Rifle tag for the South Cache unit. I've been scouting up there a few times and have seen a couple of bulls but nothing to impressive. There were tons of sheep and cattle where I had planned to do most of my hunting. Are the pics nice bulls? I'm not after a montster, just a nice bull. I would love to see your pics. Thanks for the info. Jake


----------

